# Audio book player recommendations sought



## Montero (May 15, 2013)

Hope this fits here rather than in General Book.

Background
My other half has an iPod given to them back in 2004 and the battery is starting to die - only lasts about three hours now - which is not enough for a long motorway journey.

I  have a little cheap MP3 player (forgotten what it is, bought a few  years ago, currently lost in a drawer).  It had the advantage of being  able to slot in re-chargeable batteries (AA I think, or AAA) - so you  can have several sets of batteries and be recharging one set while using  the player.  It was OK for randomly playing music, but lousy for  playing books as it didn't remember its place in a book, and if you had  multiple chapter files, then it would line them up in some internal  logic order, not chapter order.  (Hence it now being lost in a drawer.)

Question.
What I want is something that will reliably play audio books without loosing your place and can track the order of chapters.
Also something that is clear - as in the speech is not at all blurred.
Must also be able to play music - as in have a music playlist or at least know to play the first movement of a symphony, before the second movement.  

Preferably  it would have plug in batteries - as in AA or AAA so I can swap over batteries.   Or something that can be relied on to play 8 to 10 hours from fully  charged.
Ideally also less than £100 (preferably £50).
Doesn't have to be slimline or pretty or have a camera, just take stereo head phones and fit in a pocket.

We were looking at both MP3 player types, or tablets even.  (Can use a tablet for writing down book ideas too!)

So any suggestions?


----------

